# PM's not working?



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2010)

Tried 5 times tonight to send a PM but I get "Internal Server Error" every time after a minute or so of churn.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)

The person you are trying to PM probably has filled their quota of messages and needs to delete their message bin. I believe the limit it 200. I have run into this before also.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, could be. But I was just responding to one he sent me a few days ago, so unless he was on #199 or 200, there's an issue.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2010)

Also make sure your outbox isn't full.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 2, 2010)

I just sent and received a PM today fine


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 2, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh, could be. But I was just responding to one he sent me a few days ago, so unless he was on #199 or 200, there's an issue.


i wasd on 199/200


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't had any problem with sending so far.Also today.What is more there were two PMs waiting for me when logged in.


----------

